# TEL AVIV | Sitonai Market Towers | 160m x 2 | 48 fl | 45 fl | T/O | 144m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C



## kubachrick (Jun 23, 2010)

Sitonai Market (wholesale market) redevelopment 
phase 2 Appd, 
biding stage tba
Type: 4 Condominium Towers 
Floors: 4 x 45 Fl
Height: 160 m

phase 1 U/C: Gindi Tel Aviv 100
Location: Karlibach St, Hashmonaim St. | City Center
Type: 11 condominium towers, 2 ground fl commercial, 
integrated mall, sports center, school, museum, 4 ug carpark 
Height: 10 x 16 FL (+1 x 20 FL rental)

designs proposals:



















Thanks to Arad


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Quite dull. They should rather give each tower a different design.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ or different heights, The second design looks a bit better IMO.


----------



## Highway 401 (Nov 19, 2015)

@idan_shirin


----------

